# VIRGINIA BEACH~OCEAN BEACH CLUB OCEANFRONT STUDIO~SLPS 2~9/3-9/10 $700



## Egret1986 (Jul 21, 2017)

OCEAN BEACH CLUB
VIRGINIA BEACH, VA

OCEANFRONT STUDIO WITH BALCONY, ONE BATH, MINI KITCHEN, SLPS 2
SEPTEMBER 3-10, 2017
$700

https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Ocean-Beach-Club-Virginia


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 25, 2017)

Unwind at one of the four oceanfront pools including an oceanfront adults-only infinity pool with bar service, an indoor pool with cascading water features or two outdoor oceanfront pools.

Other resort amenities include a 10th floor lounge and sundeck overlooking the ocean, a 17th floor ocean view fitness center, a game room and daily planned activities. Guests can enjoy a specialty cocktail at Ultra Craft Cocktails Lounge, or dine poolside for breakfast, lunch or dinner at Tortuga's Café & Tiki Bar.


AVAILABLE.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 1, 2017)

Great week to be at the oceanfront!

Less crowds!  Less traffic!

AVAILABLE


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 6, 2017)

AVAILABLE!

Check out the new Navy Seal Memorial at 38th Street.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 11, 2017)

https://www.virginiabeach.com/event/festivals/3338-neptunes-annual-fall-wine-festival

NEPTUNE'S ANNUAL FALL WINE FESTIVAL!  Sept 9 & 10

It's held at the oceanfront at 31st Street near Ocean Beach Club.

AVAILABLE


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 15, 2017)

AVAILABLE


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 16, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> AVAILABLE!
> 
> Check out the new Navy Seal Memorial at 38th Street.



Thanks the new Navy Seal Memorial is outstanding.


----------



## bluehende (Aug 17, 2017)

Can you describe the mini kitchen.  The description on the page only mentions a mini fridge.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 17, 2017)

bluehende said:


> Can you describe the mini kitchen.  The description on the page only mentions a mini fridge.



Mini fridge, microwave, sink, dishware, silverware, table and chairs for two.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 23, 2017)

Rented through Craigslist.  No longer available.


----------

